# new track pics



## basement racer (Jan 22, 2010)

just gettin started,gimme some feedback...


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Looks like a pretty fast layout - still has some twisty bits here and there but that straightaway is going to be a blast.

How wide is the table? I ask because if a car de-slots in the middle it is nice if you can easily reach it from the sides without getting a grabber or magnet extender.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Looks like it'll be a blast. :thumbsup: 

The only thing I would be concerned with would be marshalling. It may be an issue with it being against the wall, but as long as there's a set of long arms available (especially on the left side) you should be okay.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*I like it....*

It looks nice and balanced. I like balance. If you go there... it probably will lend itself very well to landscaping too. The only thing I would caution is that it seems you have the track built to the limits of the table (end to end and side to side). You are going to need room for turn aprons or else you'll have a few "deadman's curves" to be careful of as your tooling around the course. ... I think if you narrow and shorten just a bit... Perfect! ! :thumbsup::thumbsup: nd


----------



## basement racer (Jan 22, 2010)

Thanks for the input.The track is 5x12 and table is on casters.It will have 2 stations on each side.Should make things interesting when it's time for lane rotation.I'm waiting on a few track sections to come in so I can finish.Used everything in the box on this one.


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

Looks like it will be a lot of fun! Looking forward to seeing it dressed up a bit as well!


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

*!!!*

Sweet-I love the layout.Nice big table-Keep up the good work!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## THX_138 (Jan 27, 2010)

slotcarman12078 said:


> Looks like it'll be a blast. :thumbsup:
> 
> The only thing I would be concerned with would be marshalling. It may be an issue with it being against the wall, but as long as there's a set of long arms available (especially on the left side) you should be okay.


*I agree.... 

Maybe flip the track and put the long straight in the back and the major turns towards the front?*


----------

